
Cross-browser collection of nice looking CSS box-shadows - madeas
https://www.reddit.com/r/web_design/comments/8pafjn/crossbrowser_collection_of_nice_looking_css/
======
laurent123456
Direct link - [https://github.com/madeas/box-
shadows.css](https://github.com/madeas/box-shadows.css)

